# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  found some funny stuff on nerd

## pythontricker

these are for you and your son melissai found them on NERD:
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/nerdstuff/chicken.jpg
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/nerdstuff/komodo.jpg
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/nerdstuff/retic101.jpg
 the one that says "see it tastes like chicken" hahaha

----------

